# My bully has bald spots and bumps all over



## Di3gol3gaspi (Apr 9, 2019)

Hey guys my bully has jsut recently been getting bumps allllll over his back that end up getting crusty and scabby and because of that has huge bald spots on his back. I’ve been giving him Benadryl and rubbing a prescribed cream from the vet on his back. I’ve also recently been rubbing coconut oil on his back. The vet had said it’s alergies to something so I switched his food from chicken to beef to see if it would help. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Is his food grain free? That is a common allergy. Did the vet test for mange? A little of that coconut oil in his food won't hurt anything either.

Joe


----------



## dafrayser (Jun 21, 2018)

We switched our 11 month old pup to a salmon diet and added a little coconut oil to it in the morning feeding. Made a huge difference. Incidentally, we got her fixed around the same time and she had to wear the cone of shame for a week, so she wasn't able to bite and scratch her rear. Her fur grew back and she's stopped chewing on herself.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

dafrayser said:


> We switched our 11 month old pup to a salmon diet and added a little coconut oil to it in the morning feeding. Made a huge difference. Incidentally, we got her fixed around the same time and she had to wear the cone of shame for a week, so she wasn't able to bite and scratch her rear. Her fur grew back and she's stopped chewing on herself.


:goodpost:
Thanks for sharing dafrayser.


----------



## Zara'sMommy (Sep 15, 2017)

Hi there, my 2 year old pitty had the same problem since she was 6 months! I have always fed her a salmon diet with NO GRAINS; when i started to notice her itching it started with just itching & chewing on herself & her hair thinning . I did environmental testing & found out she is allergic to practically everything outside with the exception of all bugs ! I was doing allergy injections but they made it worse , to where she broke out with the same bumps that went crusty an caused the effected area to be bald. I gave up on going to my vet because she said it was a staf infection an kept her on prednisone , antibiotics & medicated baths for months with NO RELEAFE . Since then i have been able to control her out break by making her wear shirts when outside, apoquel, Benadryl, coconut oil & skin & coat vitamins daily, along with switching her food to a salmon skin & coat recipe she had finally been bump & itch free for 2 months ! Out of her 2 years ! As you can see in the picture her hair is still thin


----------



## jimu562 (May 21, 2019)

*NUSTOCK*

Get some NU-STOCK cream you can thank me later this stuff works.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

jimu562 said:


> Get some NU-STOCK cream you can thank me later this stuff works.


yes nustock can be very effective. but the root cause must be treated first. the skin must be repaired and intact before using any hair growth stimulator.


----------



## doglover11 (Jul 3, 2019)

this is exactly what I was searching for, my dog is having similar issues noticeably the itching has just started since 2 days now. 

Hope the remedies work.


----------



## Betty_the_boss (Apr 11, 2013)

Welcome to my world! My dog is allergic to everything, including bugs. Also wool, feathers and human dander! My regular vet was not able to treat the various skin flare ups properly and I take him to a dog dermatologist as needed. I don’t give him allergy injections but do use sublingual drops that are reformulated from time to time. I know the allergy meds don’t work for everyone but they work for us. The dermatologist recommended Dermoscent Essential 6 for his skin and coat and it really made a difference. It’s made up of essential oils, and has a pleasant herbal smell. I applied one pipette to his skin between his shoulders, following the directions on the package. It took some time but it really helped. I did make a lot of diet modifications when he had sensitivities. Good luck!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:goodpost: Thanks for the input Betty!


----------



## Lissifer (Jul 14, 2019)

Pierces all natural nu stock, made of silver pine oil and mineral oil. Knead tube until you feel it get to a smooth consistency. Put on affected skin once every 3 days. I used to work in an animal shelter and This stuff is like a miracle cure for any skin condition Ive ever tried it on. Usually by 2nd application you can see a difference. Fixing to try on my dogs ears. Unlike someone else said I have used on scabby scaly itchy broken skin with great results. It gets to the root of the problem and rarely comes back


----------



## Lissifer (Jul 14, 2019)

Should be sulfer not silver


----------



## Emmabarnes (Jul 10, 2019)

*diet related*

I think like others have mentioned that it's likely diet related. Something to consider would be the food that he's eating. Obviously like others have said a professional knows best. 
I've used the budwig protocol with my dogs but it is quite a bit of work to make the food- there is someone that is producing it right now it's called buddy custard and has been equally as effective for me


----------



## Carolinadijar (Jul 17, 2021)

Zara'sMommy said:


> Hi there, my 2 year old pitty had the same problem since she was 6 months! I have always fed her a salmon diet with NO GRAINS; when i started to notice her itching it started with just itching & chewing on herself & her hair thinning . I did environmental testing & found out she is allergic to practically everything outside with the exception of all bugs ! I was doing allergy injections but they made it worse , to where she broke out with the same bumps that went crusty an caused the effected area to be bald. I gave up on going to my vet because she said it was a staf infection an kept her on prednisone , antibiotics & medicated baths for months with NO RELEAFE . Since then i have been able to control her out break by making her wear shirts when outside, apoquel, Benadryl, coconut oil & skin & coat vitamins daily, along with switching her food to a salmon skin & coat recipe she had finally been bump & itch free for 2 months ! Out of her 2 years ! As you can see in the picture her hair is still thin


Wat kind of Vitamins cause my Bully is suffering from the same thing and wat is the food name


----------



## mofam1998 (7 mo ago)

We are experiencing itching issues with our new baby. She is only 16 weeks and has been scratching quite a bit and in the last week I have noticed small light colored spots appearing around belly and up about half way. They do not feel like bumps, just lighter colored spots. Thought maybe it was the cheap shampoo we were using so we changed to some expensive itch relief shampoo and the scratching has become less, but still seeing the spots appear. Anyone have any idea what could be happening here?


----------



## mofam1998 (7 mo ago)

BZOO said:


> What are you feeding?


Pure Balance Puppy


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

A good probiotic is also important. Build the immune system up to battle the allergies.


----------



## mofam1998 (7 mo ago)

We are going to give Purina Pro Plan Puppy/Skin and Stomach sensitive a shot and see if that helps. It was substantially more expensive than Pure Balance and looks like it has a lot of good stuff in it.


----------



## FullCircle (Dec 31, 2021)

It sounds like a staph infection. Sometimes it’s a matter of just being young and out-growing it. Sometimes it can be a troublesome chronic issue, which must be managed for a lifetime. I had a pit mix once where bathing him actually brought it on! Found that bathing with a medicated shampoo with chlorhexidine gluconate helped AND using gentle hand motions. Rubbing and scrubbing apparently irritate the skin and inflame and spread them. Also, let the shampoo sit on them a while before you rinse. And don’t bathe too often, not more than once every 7-10 days.


----------



## mofam1998 (7 mo ago)

BZOO said:


> Dog food advisor rates that ok. So, I'd change protein, go fish or beef ( if you're using chicken). You don't need to use puppy food. The premium foods are "all life stages", as animals don't feed their young different food than they eat 😁
> If you can, look into other brands that offer a wide variety (Stella and Chewys is a good one). You can go with grain free or ancient grains. Once you figure out if there is a food allergy or not, it's good to rotate protein sources.
> 
> You should also look into raw feeding and see if that would work for you. There are many good commercial diets that really aren't too much more expensive. Everything else aside, raw feeding does wonders on the poop issue.


So we switched to the Purina Pro Plan Puppy sensitive skin and stomach a week ago and have seen improvements. Her coat went from corse and light colored spots showing all over to spots pretty much gone and coat nice and shiny and soft. The protein in the Pure Balance was chicken and the protein in the Purina is Salmon. Crazy difference in the price, but also the results. Been using dogfoodadvisor.com, it is very helpful. Thanks


----------

